# New JackHammer Shad



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Been working on a new body design. I wanted a shad style body, but something different from whats out there. There are NO flat sides on this lure. The top and belly are rounded convex and the side concave. It derives from the original Hammer body and has that distict "V" shape from top to bottom. 6" nose to tail....The lure has a very nice side to side action and roll, much slower than the original Hammer. This is a crappie pattern...enjoy.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that paint job. Super clean work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweet bait!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!

It works!!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice fish!! Where ya get him at??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats one sharp bait.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like it, bet thatd work for the erie nite bite


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

SUNF, very nice. Love the paint job.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a great pic Shut Up! Thanks for posting it. It's almost a shame to let them toothy critters chomp on that bait. You really out did yourself on that one!


----------

